# Presario F500 Drivers



## Skank (Apr 26, 2008)

I've decided to downgrade from Vista to XP SP2 
Vista was getting welll too slow for me
Anyway, I need all the drivers for it
Sound, WLAN, nVidia etc
I thought you guys might be able to help! 

Cheers
Skank


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi Skank,

try this download page:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=&product=3316440&printable=no


----------



## Skank (Apr 26, 2008)

I have tried that,
My Laptop says the BIOS isn't even the right one 
Thanks though


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

what is the exact model as the F500 comes in many flavors?

EDIT:
I think they have the same BIOS update (latest F.1F) but they differ in the drivers, probably because some F500s do not come with certain devices.


----------



## Skank (Apr 26, 2008)

Urmmm, 
It says S/n and P/n
The P/n is GH835EA#ABU 
If that's what you mean?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

like F500 CTO, F500EA, F557US, etc.

EDIT:
i got it. it is a F560EM


----------



## Skank (Apr 26, 2008)

Ahhh
Presario F560EM
Edit: 
I googled that and I found a load of drivers i need
If they don't work i'll come back
Cheers!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

shows the same on this page:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3466295&lang=en

if it is not on the list you have to know what brand/model they are so you can download the drivers specifically from their manufacturer. Like for Nvidia, you need to know what your video card is. The same is true with the WLAN card and the other devices. 

Although the downgrade seem possible, it will take some time to get the correct drivers... and sometimes you cannot find one at all. That is why we always advise here to check if one can get a complete set of drivers for their specific models before downgrading to XP. if you do not have a complete set of drivers in XP, we advise not to pursue because it may not be a smart move to spend so much time hunting for the correct drivers.


----------



## Skank (Apr 26, 2008)

Urgh, I can see why
They did nothing ;l
It said the same thing for the BIOS
My video card is NVidia 6100
the WLAN is a Broadcom if that helps?

EDIT: Nvm - This thread has helped a lot!

```
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/hp-compaq-presario-f500-drivers-for-downgrade-to-xp-226109.html
```


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

ok thats good to hear. i hope you have completed your list now.

please do let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Skank (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, everything on that list worked
But i still need the video drivers.
None seem to work so if you could help me with that i would be very helpful 

Cheers
Skank


----------

